# San Jose



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

​Open will start at 7:30 test dog Saturday morning. Thanks.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks to Qual 4th series (14 dogs):

2,4,5,6,7,9,11,15,16,17,18,20,23,26


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started with a land quad. First bird was the short retired at the right center thrown from a pit from right to left out of the pit. Second bird was the long retired on the left center thrown left to right from the top of a dike down to the bottom of the slope on the flat. The third bird on the right was a long flyer shot left to right up the hill behind the short retired. The go bird was a very short bird on the left thrown left to right. Many dogs had problems with one or both of the two retired birds either going long and returning to the flyer or going long and disappearing over the dike into the pond behind it.

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 2nd series (21 dogs):

2,3,5,6,7,11,12,14,17,21,22,23,29,35,38,41,42,44,49,50,51

2nd series starts with #35.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a triple with two retired. First bird down is the long retired on the left thrown right to left onto a point in a pond with two small bays enroute. The second bird down is the short retired on the right thrown left to right. The flyer is in the middle and slightly behind but tight to the short retired gunner shot left to right. The wind was a factor early with dogs winding a bird other than the one for which they were sent. The long retired was difficult due to terrain which threw many dogs behind the holding blind where they hunted the hills there with some ending up back at the flyer. There are still several dogs left to run in the morning starting at 7:30 as Lynn said.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

​thank you Judy! Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Q results ?


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

Qual - All I know is -
!st - Beck's Catch the Wave - Go Goldens!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Incomplete and unofficial Qual Results:

1st - Bobbi Jo - Beck/Pleasant
2nd - Chief - Eberhardt/Sargenti
3rd - Wego - Tompson

Can anyone fill in the rest?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open had a double land blind with poison bird between the two. Due to the high winds, many dogs got the poison bird. Unofficial Callbacks to the 3rd series (18 dogs):

4,18,28,32,38,40,44,46,48,52,54,56,58,63,65,66,72,79

The 3rd series will start at 8:00 with dog #4.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Amateur results going from memory:

1st. dog 38 Cappy. Gary Zellner
2nd. dog 22 Lacy, Tammy Zahornacky qualifies for Am National!
3rd. Dog 41 Free, Michael Moore
4th. Dog 12, Bobby, Gary Ahlgren
RJ. Dog 51 Gus, John Robinson
JAM. Dog 6 Saber, Chris Hatch


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations Tammy and Lacy!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

If anyone has Derby results please post 
Thanks John


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Results are now posted on entry express.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations Delma on his first entry with a win.
Hope the little girl can run soon.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats Shorty and Delma on the Derby WIN!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Pinetree said:


> Congratulations Delma on his first entry with a win.
> Hope the little girl can run soon.


I think Delma has won a trial before (major sarcasm eyeroll).....now it might be longer than she cares to admit between Derby wins, without divulging her age...

Congrats to her appearance back in the winners circle....


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he was talking about the young dog, not Delma who won the NAFC.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> I think he was talking about the young dog, not Delma who won the NAFC.


Hence my sarcasm eye roll so to not come across as condescending.....DH also won the National Derby title in '74 with Doc (NAFC FC Dude's Double or Nothin )

What's even cooler is that her current dog is a great grandson of Doc ( Doc >Snake>Willie) and Willie won the National Derby Ch. in '87....


----------

